# Black walnut trees?



## genuck (Jul 17, 2011)

I've seen them eat the leaves on occasion and today we cut down a tree and they were all over the branches. I've always been told black walnut leaves were toxic. Is that true for goats too? Also, we are gonna have a heck of a crop of walnuts. Will I need to keep the goats away from them when they fall?

 Thanks!


----------



## elevan (Jul 17, 2011)

My goats devour any leaves that they can reach on a black walnut and I've not had any problems.  Black Walnut hulls are thought to be a natural dewormer...but I'm not sure I'd want my goats eating them...we collect the nuts.  But I have to say that I don't think any of my goats have ever shown an interest in the nuts on the ground  :/  they just want those leaves.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a large butternut tree in my pasture (a type of black walnut) and a regular black walnut that overhangs the fence.  They love the leaves and never touch the nuts.  It has never been a problem.  I collect the green nuts before they fall and dry the hulls and powder them as an ingredient in the herbal dewormer I use.

I would be cautious about the goats having access to a large amount of anything that their system's aren't used to, though.


----------



## dhansen (Jul 18, 2011)

My 15 goats live in the walnut  orchard most of the year.  Most of the trees are English walnut, but a few are black walnut.  They eat the leaves, the hulls and the small goats climb the trees.  I have never had a problem.


----------



## genuck (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad to hear! I'd hate to have to collect ALL the nuts lol.  Do you pick the green nuts now to dry? BF said they hurt pretty bad falling on his head  Thanks!


----------



## freemotion (Jul 18, 2011)

I pick them when they are mature but before they start falling.  Any nut that is falling now is immature.  I guess it is around September or October?  Can't remember....I usually see them on the ground and go Ooops!  Time to get out the apple-picker pole and get some green walnuts!

They stain like crazy, be forewarned!


----------



## Terry (Aug 1, 2011)

We have several black walnut trees in the pasture. I have raised animals in there for years with no problems at all. I wanted to chop them down and sell them, but Hubby didn't want to. We did check into it and the guy wanted them for next to nothing. So we'll keep'em!


----------

